

Face.com face recognition APIs shut down - bconway
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/07/09/facebook_face_apis_dead/

======
ColinWright
Related (or identical):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4211021> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4211271> <\- Comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212427>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4212488>

